# suggestion on some options for a healthy baked potato



## olusteebus (Jul 13, 2018)

Having friend over and I am sure the husband will want a baked potato. I usually just use a lemon to add to potato but i need some ideas for something a little better. 

I am considering cottage cheese. Ay ideas folks.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2018)

Is olive oil unhealthy, in your friend's view?


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh hell no. AS a matter of fact he don't give a rats ass about healthy when he has steak. He just wants a steak "about the size of a toilet seat!"I just want something a little different. At this point, I'm thinking hassleback potatoes, no fat cottage cheese, green onions, paprika and lemon juice.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2018)

Ahhhhh, I see. It is _you_ who wants "healthy." I misinterpreted, sorry.

Your suggestion sounds yummy to me!



olusteebus said:


> He just wants a steak "about the size of a toilet seat!"



Ironically, I am looking at WMT in procrastination of installing a toilet seat! No lie.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 13, 2018)

Baked beans are perfect on baked potatoes, as is blue cheese, cheddar cheese, chilli, chickpea burgers, a roasted vegetable salad of chopped carrots, broccoli, mushrooms, eggplant, zucchini, with pickled mango sauce known as amba (I am a vegetarian so I won't recommend chicken, minced meat or fish but those are all very popular in the UK)


----------



## ceeaton (Jul 13, 2018)

Back in the dark ages (around 1990) when I lost about 65 lbs by following a sensible diet (didn't cut things out, but limited them to "normal" levels (ie. 90 beers a week isn't normal I found out)), I found that after working out a dinner of a baked potato topped with a little bit of no fat sour cream and a fresh tomato salsa filled me up without adding any protein. Not a bad thing to omit some protein every now and then since it abounds in our diets in this country. Now, I'm not gonna cut it out totally, just reserve it for really good proteins like pulled pork, smoked turkey and chicken, maybe some brisket, a few bratwurst in beer, etc, etc... Oh, chicken fajitas, beef fajitas, lamb chops, pork chops, beef ribs, smoked salmon, fried chicken fingers (only in canola oil, mind you), Buffalo chicken wings, smoked Boston butt, Chicago deep dish pizza with lot's o' meat, Nathan's hot dogs in chili sauce.... Now I'm hungry again.

The land of the free, the home of the brave, where every garage that should have two cars in it has 5 grills and/or smokers stored in it.


----------

